# activated carbon alternative



## ryeguy (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got a fluval 404 that I've had running for about a month with whatever came with it...Just wondering what I could put to replace the carbon...Thanks..


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I haven't used anything but filter sponge in any of my filters for over 10 years. Carbon or carbon substitutes are not really necessary.

Len


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Unless you are using carbon to take out extra medicine or remove tannins or discolorations in the water, you can replace the carbon with filter floss because most tanks really don't need it.

Filter floss will polish and filter those tiny particles well, and leave your tank "shining." You can get filter floss from Walmart or a craft store, and look for pillow/bear stuffing in the craft section called Poly-fill. For $2 a bag, and lasting a couple of months, you just can't beat that.

No other carbon alternatives come to mind.

-John N.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I use peat moss filtration as my fish require lower ph and soft water


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Or if you'd like to keep some means of chemical filtration you might give Purigen a try.


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

I use a product from seachem called Renew. I plan on breeding discus so I thought I should use carbon then I found this. It is for planted and reef tanks, contains no phosphate, and does not remove any trace elements from the water column.


----------

